# How many DPO did you get your first BFP?



## Mama2Dane (Aug 24, 2007)

We conceived DS in one cycle and I didn't test with him until 13 DPO, so I don't know how early I could have had a positive result. What's the earliest you got your BFP?


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

it is very rare to get a BFP before 9dpo, I got one with this pregnancy at 9 or 10dpo. The earliest I have ever got one before was 14 dpo and I test EARLY. Here is a chart to when you are likely to get a bfp.

http://www.peestickparadise.com/FAQHPT1.html

For example, at 10dpo, only 35% of BFP will show up.

I know there are better ones, I found this pretty easily when searching.

it also depends on the sensitivity of your test. I got a BFP on a dollar store test and a BFN on a super sensitive test (10Miu) the same day....

Good luck.


----------



## oliversmommy329 (Aug 11, 2012)

I got a positive on a Wondfo (internet cheepie) at 8dpo. It was super super faint. I got a positive on FRER the next day and a positive on all the rest at 10dpo.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

Both my kids, I had bfp at 10dpo with dollar tree tests. They were faint though, and I think on fmu.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I have never tested early, but I just got a bfp at 13DPO, the day before AF was due.


----------



## TwilightJoy (May 4, 2007)

At 9DPO with FMU I got a BFN with a Wondfo. Stayed BFN even after a few hours.
At 10DPO with FMU I got a BFP with a Wondfo after 4 min, very faint line. Got a BFN with a FRER, even after a few hours.
At 11DPO with FMU I got a BFP with a Wondfo after 2-3 min, darker line but still faint. Got a BFP with a Clearblue Digital.
At 12DPO with FMU I *finally* got a BFP with FRER. Also a 3rd Wondfo BFP (even darker) and 2nd Clearblue Digital BFP.

Lots of POAS.









HTH!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

With my chem pregnancy last month, I believe it was 14dpo I got my first faint positive - had a BFN the day before. (have no idea about dpo with my other pregnancies) And with previous pregnancies I could get a positive between 2 days before my expected period and the day of expected period. I think based on my research and personal experience I wouldn't test more than 2 days before your expected period unless you have some cheapies you don't mind wasting. HTH


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Got another BFP and was charting this time. It was at 10 DPO. 

I have heard it can vary from pregnancy to pregnancy even. I think I was wrong about my guess on my previous post. I might have been 11 DPO if I ovulated the exact same cycle day as the previous month.


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

Three pregnancies: 12 DPO (went to term), 11 DPO (missed m/c), 12 DPO (likely m/c - waiting to see)


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

8/9dpo on pretty much all my pregnancies, except for my 1st that wasn't until 17dpo (was my first m/c).


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

I was 17 DPO. May have tested positive earlier but I didn't test earlier.


----------

